# The Man Who Cycled The World



## Dougster (6 Apr 2008)

BBC 2 tomorrow night at seven, the first of a four part series about Mark Beaumont's cycle round the world. Should be worth watching.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (6 Apr 2008)

oh..that is a must see..thanks.


----------



## Panter (6 Apr 2008)

Its only on BBC2 Scotland tomorrow


----------



## dubman (7 Apr 2008)

i wanna see  lets hope some kind person will get it up on the web


----------



## Dougster (7 Apr 2008)

I f you have Sky you should be able to get BBC2 Scotland


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2008)

Dougster said:


> I f you have Sky you should be able to get BBC2 Scotland



Or on Virgin media too. It's there somewhere on an obscure high number!


----------



## HLaB (7 Apr 2008)

Its on channel 990 if you've got SKY


----------



## yenrod (7 Apr 2008)

Is it on iPlayer


----------



## dubman (7 Apr 2008)

looks like you can watch the story here http://www.bbc.co.uk/scotland/outdoors/programmes/pedalling_around/


----------



## HJ (7 Apr 2008)

Saw the first one tonight, really inspiring, well worth a watch, shame the BBC is so narrow minded about showing it.


----------



## redfox (7 Apr 2008)

It is available on iPlayer, I am downloading it now.


----------



## jay clock (8 Apr 2008)

I just watched it here http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/i...earch&go=Find+Programmes&version_pid=b009w0py with streaming video on iplayer

EXCELLENT... love the shots of his Koga Miyata with Ortliebs as that is just what I have....


----------



## snorri (8 Apr 2008)

I haven't watched a tv prog for weeks, but this was worth watching, inspiring stuff.


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the link - can someone put a reminder link in next week too.

I've just remembered it say it was on tomorrow - that would be today then.


----------



## Panter (8 Apr 2008)

Thanks all 

We can't get BBC Scotland, even on the obscure high numbers on Virgin but I'll watch it on the Iplayer tonight


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2008)

Just watched it BBCi. Thanks for the tip off. What a great programme and what a clued up nice bloke too.
I'm in awe!


----------



## HJ (8 Apr 2008)

Tonight he was crossing Asia, some of the photograph was awesome, well worth watching...


----------



## Renard (8 Apr 2008)

Missed last night's but saw it tonight. When the everyday details are examined it made me realise just how challenging his feat was. The rat infested motel bedroom is quite a thought to get your head around.


----------



## Deefex (9 Apr 2008)

Like everyone else, I'm enjoying the programme immensely. I was interested in finding out more about some of the specific components he kitted his bike with but the official website lacked detail. However, from watching the program I have seen he has

- Rolhoff hub
- Sella pro-strike saddle (looks vicious but big gap to save your spuds)
- Schwalbe Marathon (Plus?) tyres
- Rolhoff hub gearing (nice but pricey)
- Ortlieb panniers (no other choice in my eyes. the best)

Didn't care for the butterfly handlebars (How would you get out of the headwinds?). 

The other thing I found disturbing was the number of broken spokes he had, although from the programme he suggested that the spokes were weaker because they had been tailored to accommodate the rolhoff hub. I would have expected a problem like this to be addressed when the bike was built.


----------



## Tony (9 Apr 2008)

I met Mark in Western Australia, and he came across as a thoroughly nice chap. I was going to say "ordinary", but he is far from that. On Monday he will be crossing Australia, and I will have to get that taped by someone as I am off riding abroad.
I loved the comment he made on the phone as we had cold drinks in a roadhouse: "I'm just about to cross the Nullarbor, can I call you back?"


----------



## yenrod (10 Apr 2008)

How I managed to watch the 2nd episode then the 1st is beyond me but cant wait for the 3rd...

The interviews great too ! 

What cyclings all about...

Brilliant achievement !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2008)

I'll have to wait until Tuesday for my next fix on BBCi


----------



## Brock (13 Apr 2008)

Whoever built the wheels needs a good talking to, modifying spokes to accommodate the Rohloff?? Does't sound right, and punctures due to a sliver of metal which was almost certainly left in the rim from manufacture. Atrocious service.

Great programme though, good on him.


----------



## just jim (13 Apr 2008)

"I'm just about to cross the Nullarbor, can I call you back?"

Classic!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2008)

Just finished watching the second episode on iPlayer - thanks to the person who posted about this - an amazing feat, great documentary. I;m pleased to note Mark and I have the same shorts in common!!!! Clearly he made a good choice there.


----------



## redfox (14 Apr 2008)

3rd episode is now available for download.


----------



## HLaB (14 Apr 2008)

redfox said:


> 3rd episode is now available for download.


Thanks I forgot it was on and went for a cycle myself, only a paltry 29mls before dark.


----------



## HJ (14 Apr 2008)

Jings, now that's what I call a head wind... who was it was saying that butterfly bars are a problem cycling into the wind?


----------



## summerdays (15 Apr 2008)

I'm looking around the Scotland Outdoors website and I'm completely failing to find a link to last nights program ... yes I know - thick. Could someone post a link for me please.


----------



## Deefex (15 Apr 2008)

>Jings, now that's what I call a head wind... who was it was saying that >butterfly bars are a problem cycling into the wind?

That would be me. From what I saw in last night's episode they weren't getting him out of the wind in Australia. You could see him using the top bar but that just seemed to stretch him long ways rather than tucking him down as drops would have.

Don't know whether a Brooks leather saddle would have prevented him from getting such severe saddle sores (everyone I talk to swears by them) either.

Compelling viewing though. Can't wait for tonight's final episode


----------



## Brock (15 Apr 2008)

summerdays said:


> I'm looking around the Scotland Outdoors website and I'm completely failing to find a link to last nights program ... yes I know - thick. Could someone post a link for me please.



It's here on iplayer summerdays.
And great stuff it is too.


----------



## summerdays (15 Apr 2008)

Thank you - I was in the wrong place of course off to watch it now.


----------



## yenrod (15 Apr 2008)

Really gonna watch that later hopefully!


----------



## Dougster (15 Apr 2008)

I've just watched the last leg of the trip. What an achievement! What an amazing guy! Well done, Mark.


----------



## HJ (15 Apr 2008)

summerdays said:


> I'm looking around the Scotland Outdoors website and I'm completely failing to find a link to last nights program ... yes I know - thick. Could someone post a link for me please.



There is a feature page here
 and the iplayer is here. Oh, someone else has already posted the iplayer link...


----------



## HLaB (15 Apr 2008)

Dougster said:


> I've just watched the last leg of the trip. What an achievement! What an amazing guy! Well done, Mark.


I taped the last episode and just watched it. That was some effort, especially as after he'd cycled 15,000 mls or so then getting run down, robbed and threatened all in the same day


----------



## redfox (18 Apr 2008)

Only just noticed that  Episode 4 is available (but only for 3 more days)

I guess the bbc must be showing them in rapid succession.


----------



## HJ (18 Apr 2008)

redfox said:


> Only just noticed that  Episode 4 is available (but only for 3 more days)
> 
> I guess the bbc must be showing them in rapid succession.



Monday and Tuesday this week and last, can't understand why it was only shown in Scotland, maybe the BBC think that only Scots are interested in cycling


----------



## HJ (18 Apr 2008)

Has anyone else found down loading from the BBC Iplayer pathetically slow?


----------



## redfox (18 Apr 2008)

Sometimes but, on this occasion, it was really quick. Maybe, being a peer to peer network, its just pot luck where it comes from.


----------



## yenrod (18 Apr 2008)

Yuh cant say much about this effort, I liked the way the French gave him an escort in Paris very nice - at least they apprieciated the effort, what an achievement, its beyond words !


----------



## summerdays (19 Apr 2008)

I enjoyed the whole series, as did my children - I would have expected a more "its mum's boring cycling again". I just hope its reshown on the whole of the BBC at some point for the folk who didn't even realise that it was on.

I would have liked to have found out which country or part that he enjoyed the most. I guess America would feature heavily on the part he enjoyed the least - winter/mugging/accident etc.

What does he do next?


----------



## Brock (21 Apr 2008)

summerdays said:


> I would have liked to have found out which country or part that he enjoyed the most. I guess America would feature heavily on the part he enjoyed the least - winter/mugging/accident etc.



I think I recall from a television interview that he cited Iran for his best experiences, and as you suggest, America for the worst.


----------



## toontra (21 Apr 2008)

Brock said:


> I think I recall from a television interview that he cited Iran for his best experiences, and as you suggest, America for the worst.



Yes - a certain irony there, preffering the axis of evil to the land of the free!


----------



## Tony (23 Apr 2008)

Made it back from Malta just in time to download the BBC iPlayer runs of the last two bits.
So much familiar there. My legs were hurting in sympathy....


----------

